# Anyone Tried This Product Yet?



## PaulDoug (Oct 13, 2013)

New glue I read about on another forum.  Might be worth a try.


http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/...rniture-makers

Bioformix Products Store


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 13, 2013)

The data sheet identifies it as cyanoacrylate...CA glue.  I would think it would work for gluing tubes. The data sheet identified the color as clear so it would probably work for finishing. Maybe someone has tried it and we will get a report on the quality.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 13, 2013)

They sent me a sample bottle.  It worked OK, but took longer to dry.  Even when I used an activator it took a long time to harden.  It was clear, and thick like advertised.  I did not get a chance to use it on a pen since I used it up making some cabinets for a customer.  Overall, not bad stuff.  THey need to come out with different viscosities and an activator.  Reasonable prices.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking at the MSDS, it's ca glue with a "trade secret" extra ingredient.  This ingredient must be what slows the cure and makes the dried glue permeable to oils / stains.  The fact that the dried glue will absorb oils and stains would make me very reluctant to use it as a finish for pens.  

It sounds like it has the same issues with not being good for filling gaps as regular CA, so it wouldn't be any better than regular CA for gluing tubes.  Except it would be a little slower to cure.  I guess that's worth something to people who regularly get their tubes stuck halfway in the blank.

Seems like pretty pricey stuff.  Almost $8 an ounce.  That's more than twice the price of regular CA.

If I was still building furniture, I might give it a try, but I don't think I would use it for critical joints until it had been successfully used by other people for years.  There are few things worse than having a piece of furniture fall apart because a joint failed  (not that this ever happened to me....I'm just sayin.....:redface

Ed


----------



## LagniappeRob (Oct 13, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> Looking at the MSDS, it's ca glue with a "trade secret" extra ingredient.  This ingredient must be what slows the cure and makes the dried glue permeable to oils / stains.  The fact that the dried glue will absorb oils and stains would make me very reluctant to use it as a finish for pens.
> ...
> 
> Ed



That makes me wonder if it might be decent for those customers that don't want the glassy/plastic-y feel of regular CA.  Might get a bottle to play with...


----------

